# Wild Caught Vs Captive Bred Pygos



## CJPIRANHA (Apr 23, 2011)

My tank should be ready to be stocked in about a week or two. Original plan was to stock it with 8 Pygos 4 wild and 4 captive. I'm not looking to breed them but I figure if they do breed it would be good to have a little genetic diversity in the tank. Also if any do pair off I can separate them from the bunch and give them their own 125g in the future. I think 6 in a 125g is just right so between any causalities or future breedings, I should be alright.

My question is what is the real difference between wild or captive? I've done some searching but I get conflicting info. I've read where wilds can be more shy, harder to get feeding, may have parasites, and are less colorful than captives if your water isn't perfect, but I've also read that they are less shy in a planted tank, more aggressive feeders than captives, and have better color. Whats the real deal? I've had captives in the past and they started out a little skittish but by the time they were about a year they would follow me as I walked by their tank and I would hand feed them. Well not exactly hand feed them, I still got all my fingers.







I used snake tongs to feed them. The tank didn't offer much hiding places either. It was pretty much fish, water, gravel and some DIY bogwood (I'll post the recipe the next time I make some).

So should I go with all wild, all captive, or stick with the plan and mix a little of both?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

CJPIRANHA said:


> My tank should be ready to be stocked in about a week or two. Original plan was to stock it with 8 Pygos 4 wild and 4 captive. I'm not looking to breed them but I figure if they do breed it would be good to have a little genetic diversity in the tank. Also if any do pair off I can separate them from the bunch and give them their own 125g in the future. I think 6 in a 125g is just right so between any causalities or future breedings, I should be alright.
> 
> My question is what is the real difference between wild or captive? I've done some searching but I get conflicting info. I've read where wilds can be more shy, harder to get feeding, may have parasites, and are less colorful than captives if your water isn't perfect, but I've also read that they are less shy in a planted tank, more aggressive feeders than captives, and have better color. Whats the real deal? I've had captives in the past and they started out a little skittish but by the time they were about a year they would follow me as I walked by their tank and I would hand feed them. Well not exactly hand feed them, I still got all my fingers.
> 
> ...


I like the idea of both, i have had captive and wild reds and found the only differences to be body shape, but that comes down to genetics and collections point since red have vast differences in body styles. Like you my reds all follow me to the top of the tank when i get into the room to feed pellets and show no skittishness once settled in, if you want a shoal that all look alike since the captives and wild might have slight differences id go with all captive or all wild, diversity is always good for breeding like you said and mixing it up its not going to cause any problems. In my eyes reds are reds give em time and good water and they swim around and feed all the same. 6 in a 125 is a perfect number IMO, pygos are active fish some say they sit around all day but that probably due to stress water quality or lighting issues(dimmer the better).


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

All wild. AEAquatics has some right now and has good deals with a nice price.. I would start with 12 in the tank.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I would do all wild too.

-They generally have better colour though in a year it won't matter as it will change based on their captive conditions.
-They are often less skiddish though i am talking about wild adults. If you get a 1" wild red you probably won't see much if any difference.


----------



## AE Aquatics (Alex) (Jan 15, 2006)

Wild without a doubt. Visit AEaquatics.com


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

A matter of personal taste but personally i'd get the wild Reds... is there any difference between captive bred and wilds?... sure, wilds come from a river while captives are tank raised (just kidding







)... as been said wild caught Ps "tend" to be more colourful for a while but it won't last for ever...


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

... And 6 Reds should do great in a 125g tank for a long while but maybe not for life (it depends on their max growth, temperament, etc)... IMO 3-4 Reds is the perfect number for a 125g for "life" (though it depends on several factors)...


----------

